# Generac generator - Thinking of replacing loud factory muffler with quieter muffler - anybody try th



## donatello (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a Generac 5000watt generator. I'm happy it does work fine, except usually have to use a shot of carb.cleaner to git-r-goin'... I was thinking about replacing stock muffler with something more quiet. Anybody here try this? How did it work? Any thoughts?


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't done this, but a lot of noise comes from the moving mechanical parts.


----------



## donatello (Nov 18, 2011)

I've since done more internet searching and that seems to be the consensus. When you quiet the exhaust, you hear the engine noise. Maybe it would be better to construct a sound barrier with a roof and three sides, and have the only open side directed at my neighbors house...  ONLY KIDDING !


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 18, 2011)

donatello said:
			
		

> I've since done more internet searching and that seems to be the consensus. When you quiet the exhaust, you hear the engine noise. Maybe it would be better to construct a sound barrier with a roof and three sides, and have the only open side directed at my neighbors house...  ONLY KIDDING !



Mine has a huge honking muffler and spark arrestor on it and it's still pretty loud.  You have the right idea about a sound barrier.  The grade of my yard declines slightly as you go away from the foundation wall in the back so my plan is to create a sort of "dugout" using landscaping timbers in the hillside with a concrete pad for the generator to sit on.  This way I can put a little roof on it as well to protect it from precipitation while its running.  The earth should dampen the sound quite a bit and while it will be open to the back my neighbor's house is a good 60 yards away so I doubt it would be that obnoxious.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 18, 2011)

I have also found just rotating the genset so muffler points away makes a huge difference


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 18, 2011)

putting on a larger muffler can increase backpressure and increase cylinder temp. You could burn it out. not too likely though. 

It will help, a sound box will help a lot though. Although that might just push the noise elsewhere and your neighbors will complain. 

Check out rv.net another forum with lots of generator stuff mostly about being quiet in the campgrounds.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 18, 2011)

Home Power had an article in 2001 ago on converting a Generac with a 10 HP tecumseh to natural gas and a low tone muffler and even gave a source of the parts, "M&D mower".  I think its behind a "paywall" on their website. They didnt notice any performance issues. Usually the new muffler is much larger to slow the gas velocity down. I expect these types of mufflers may be available for most brands of small engine. 

I found this link wiht a search for "Tecumseh low tone muffler"

http://farmex.now.tc/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=890. Not sure what you would do if its an off brand engine with no parts support.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 18, 2011)

Done one with a small motorcycle pipe from a junk yard once years ago. worked quite well the motor noise was not near as loud as the exhaust. Honda 50 maybe?


----------



## 'bert (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't find the link that I read some time ago, but the basic idea was to use the regular muffler (to maintain proper back pressure) and weld on a 2.5" (approx) tube to completely encircle the factory holes on the muffler.  Then add a length of flex muffle pipe and clap it on the tube that you welded on and attach a car muffler to that.  So you would have -> Generator motor -> factory muffler (with additional port added) -> flex tube -> big muffler (laying on ground).  hard to describe if i find the link I will post it.


----------

